# NUS or Nanyang ?



## opag78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,


if I intend to stay up to 5 years in Singapore after the graduation, but want to work in a MNC and later would actually dream about going to US (e.g. California) which Business School would be the better choice ? 

NUS or Nanyang ?
(assuming that I get offers from both schools and not taking into consideration the respective fees)


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Opag78,

I didn't study in a local uni, so I might be a bit off here, but have you considered SMU? I've been hearing a lot of good things about SMU and its grads lately, and as a business school it seems to take a more hands-on approach then the others. From what I hear from my friends there, the workload's heavy and it's quite tough (as are the rest, I suppose), but it's more project-based and relevant than either NUS & NTU. I think the skill set that you'll develop from such coursework would be more useful if you're planning to go to the US. But again, I didn't study there, so you might want to ask someone else about it. Just wanted to provide another option.

Of course, if it were me, the biggest draw would be the on-campus bar


----------



## PoorExpat (Mar 22, 2010)

If you're looking to get an MBA, I believe Nanyang is the better choice ranking or otherwise. NUS just started their Mba course not too long ago so its a gamble. But other than that, I've heard pretty decent things about SMU as well though its more expensive.


----------

